# More MTL these days...



## Silver (8/3/20)

Over the past few months *I have been vaping more MTL *and very little DL. I have done both for many years (about 60% DL).

Have found that DL is making me cough a bit and I’m not enjoying it as much. I still do a bit of DL here and there but have mostly been doing MTL lately. Am enjoying the lower intensity and more mellow vape.

I don’t know why this is happening. It’s nothing bad and I am thoroughly enjoying the MTL. But it’s a bit weird. Juices haven’t changed much. If anything, Nic strength has gone down a bit.

Wonder if this style change has happened to others?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Can relate 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/20)

I'm exactly opposite! I simply can't do MTL or even tight DL anymore. I cough with MTL every time a coconut. Even the Nautilus GT which is a restricted DL makes me cough. I tried a REO with Cyclone the other day and just couldn't do it.

These days if I see the word MTL in an RTA I ignore it completely...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (8/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm exactly opposite! I simply can't do MTL or even tight DL anymore. I cough with MTL every time a coconut. Even the Nautilus GT which is a restricted DL makes me cough. I tried a REO with Cyclone the other day and just couldn't do it.
> 
> These days if I see the word MTL in an RTA I ignore it completely...



That’s interesting Rob

When I started vaping I only did MTL. Twisp, Protanks, Evod, Reo/RM2
It was @Alex that slowly converted me to DL. I recall back then whenever I tried DL I would cough a lot.
But slowly Alex swung me over and I got used to it. About a year and a half into my vaping
Since then I’ve always done both and enjoyed both

Don’t know what’s happened now

Interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ugi (8/3/20)

I had a similar issue not really a cough more like thicker than normal phelmg... I since reduced my nicotine level and all is well. I still mtl 1 rta and dl 1 rda only. But levitate towards the mtl. .. Since dropping the nic iam vaping less.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amy (8/3/20)

I enjoy MTL more if I do DL it must be a restrictive vape. I just can’t adjust to open airflow and big clouds.

I can do both but got so used to MTL that doing DL takes some adjustment and getting used too.

I also like that I use 30ml MTL juice in a week and a half instead of 120ml on DL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (8/3/20)

I am sharing the same experience @Silver. The DL vaping is great for about 40 mins a day before i sleep.

I still go out and about with 1 DL setup but majority of the time i vape a tank or 2 max on a DL setup equating to about 4mls a day and do about 8mls of mtl vaping daily.

When the snowcone by @vaperepublicsa released, i vaped 240mls DL in3 days of each lol but now that akeel got me both in mtl that wont happen again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (8/3/20)

I must agree that I too have found a transition more on the MTL side, I love my big cloudy Mechs but lately I’m using my restricted DL and MTL Skyline’s more often then not. When I restarted vaping 3 years ago it was DL all the way, MTL did not feature but there is definitely a strong move over the the MTL. For no other reason then I’m enjoying it a lot more then the RDA’s and cloudy tanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amy (8/3/20)

@Jengz you really taught that snowcone a lesson

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/20)

RayDeny said:


> I must agree that I too have found a transition more on the MTL side, I love my big cloudy Mechs but lately I’m using my restricted DL and MTL Skyline’s more often then not. When I restarted vaping 3 years ago it was DL all the way, MTL did not feature but there is definitely a strong move over the the MTL. For no other reason then I’m enjoying it a lot more then the RDA’s and cloudy tanks.



Interesting @RayDeny 
How do you find the MTL Skyline?
I only have the DL but have several inserts for it. Am wondering with the smallest insert on the DL skyline how does it compare with the MTL version?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (8/3/20)

In general i have always had a pretty even split between restricted DL and mid to loose MTL and quite happily switch between the two styles, some of these latest pod devices are loose MTL at best and also allow for a restrictive DL so can switch with the exact same set-up. What i can't do is up my nic when i MTL unless using a good Nic salts e-liquid so stay at the same 2mg (3mg with commercial juice) with both styles even at 6mg freebase i start coughing my lungs out. Because i am always testing devices i tend to vape more in favour towards what the better products coming out are so after being more 60% DL for a long while i am now more 60% MTL simply because that's where the products have took me!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (8/3/20)

It's worth mentioning that MTL is a completely different beast to what it once was tootle puffing between 6-10W max. The nautilus was a real game changer and now some MTL coil heads are even mesh with sub-ohm resistances. MTL RTA's have also moved on and can quite happily be up towards 20W with an authentic MTL draw. On the flip side is the realisation you don't need to be at silly wattage's when having a DL vape so the wattage levels have come closer together creating that grey area, one mans loose MTL is another's restricted lung vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GSM500 (8/3/20)

This is my kinda thread.

MTL FTW. I spend 95% of my day with one setup, a 3000mah battery and 4 to 5mls of high nic juice will certainly see me through the whole day. The device is small enough to fit in my pocket and not drag my pants down. The perfect all day companion for me.

I'll vape DL in the evening's with a bigger piece of kit but MTL is my All Day Habit. The nautilus was a huge part of my vaping journey, still have much admiration for that tank, and very keen to get my hands on the Nautilus GT, when a local vendor gets stock.

The summary would be a pretty small and easily portable setup as an all day carry to keep me away from the analogues.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/3/20)

Timwis said:


> In general i have always had a pretty even split between restricted DL and mid to loose MTL and quite happily switch between the two styles, some of these latest pod devices are loose MTL at best and also allow for a restrictive DL so can switch with the exact same set-up. What i can't do is up my nic when i MTL unless using a good Nic salts e-liquid so stay at the same 2mg (3mg with commercial juice) with both styles even at 6mg freebase i start coughing my lungs out. Because i am always testing devices i tend to vape more in favour towards what the better products coming out are so after being more 60% DL for a long while i am now more 60% MTL simply because that's where the products have took me!



Very interesting @Timwis , particularly that you don’t increase the Nic for MTL

You are right we have seen a lot more MTL gear coming from the manufacturers of late.

Also, just want to say that I appreciate your reviews fully and how you describe the looseness/tightness of the draw. It helps a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/20)

Timwis said:


> It's worth mentioning that MTL is a completely different beast to what it once was tootle puffing between 6-10W max. The nautilus was a real game changer and now some MTL coil heads are even mesh with sub-ohm resistances. MTL RTA's have also moved on and can quite happily be up towards 20W with an authentic MTL draw. On the flip side is the realisation you don't need to be at silly wattage's when having a DL vape so the wattage levels have come closer together creating that grey area, one mans loose MTL is another's restricted lung vape!




I still do some “tootle puffing” at 6W on my little Evod1 tank but I up the juice strength and mentholate it quite a lot. Love it.

But I agree with you that MTL has come a long way and the power and flavour intensity has increased. That is a great thing

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (8/3/20)

GSM500 said:


> This is my kinda thread.
> 
> MTL FTW. I spend 95% of my day with one setup, a 3000mah battery and 4 to 5mls of high nic juice will certainly see me through the whole day. The device is small enough to fit in my pocket and not drag my pants down. The perfect all day companion for me.
> 
> I'll vape DL in the evening's with a bigger piece of kit but MTL is my All Day Habit. The nautilus was a huge part of my vaping journey, still have much admiration for that tank, and very keen to get my hands on the Nautilus GT, when a local vendor gets stock.



Awesome @GSM500 
We MTL vapers need to compare notes
I am keen to get another one or two good MTL tanks - so am on the lookout.
Maybe a good rebuildable and a good commercial coil one. Am hoping the Nautilus GT will be good. Do share your findings if you try it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (8/3/20)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @Timwis , particularly that you don’t increase the Nic for MTL
> 
> You are right we have seen a lot more MTL gear coming from the manufacturers of late.
> 
> Also, just want to say that I appreciate your reviews fully and how you describe the looseness/tightness of the draw. It helps a lot.


Yep, like i said if i up the freebase nic i just cough like crazy, i control my nicotine on how much i vape rather than mg level, if the MTL choice is due to me being in a position when i can only have the occasional vape so need more nicotine in a short time then i use nicotine salts which i find much smoother so does allow an increase in mg!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/3/20)

Great thread @Silver! I too have made a significant switch towards MTL lately. I do a little DL during the day at my desk, but mainly at night when I get home. My average daily carry is either my Cue, one of my rebuildable MTL RTA's or my Nautilus Mini on a compact device. I tend to lean more towards the high nic spectrum of MTL rather than just the type of draw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/20)

My personal experience. I coughed on MTL with the wrong coil and a low nic juice.
When I use a higher resistance coil my vape is alot better.
I cough on DL also sometimes when I get spitback and it ends up being inhaled down my windpipe.



GSM500 said:


> This is my kinda thread.
> 
> MTL FTW. I spend 95% of my day with one setup, a 3000mah battery and 4 to 5mls of high nic juice will certainly see me through the whole day. The device is small enough to fit in my pocket and not drag my pants down. The perfect all day companion for me.
> 
> ...



If you don't get around to getting one soon. Try the nautilus 2.
Topfill, no mess no fuss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/3/20)

My personal preference is MTL, but DL has a place in my arsenal and it's become better now with the MTL craze. More time is being spent on juices and gear development making it better for the MTL vapers. Still it takes a bit more time to prepare an MTL setup and that makes me grab a DL setup .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (9/3/20)

Resistance said:


> My personal experience. I coughed on MTL with the wrong coil and a low nic juice.
> When I use a higher resistance coil my vape is alot better.
> I cough on DL also sometimes when I get spitback and it ends up being inhaled down my windpipe.
> 
> ...


I have had the Nautilus 2 and really didn't enjoy it. Got rid of it pretty quickly. The GT is on my "must try" list

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (9/3/20)

I've been using my MTL devices more and more myself.

Never would have thought that my DL devices would be replaced by MTL devices 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

JurgensSt said:


> I've been using my MTL devices more and more myself.
> 
> Never would have thought that my DL devices would be replaced by MTL devices
> 
> Sent from small screen


All that extra battery life and what you will save on e-liquid can go towards even more vaping gear, chicken dinner!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/3/20)

MTL most of the time these days, although very loose, so it may border on restricted DL. This switch was necessitated as my mouth would not cooperate with the wider 810 driptips after my illness. Still do 2 mg even for MTL, but have used higher nic MTL juices if I get some, but cannot say I vape less, only fly more . 

Hoping a vendor will bring in the new Aspire Nautilus 2S 0.7 mesh coil, I received one with the Mulus I won in January, still have to post review but it blew my mind flavour wise! In any commercial tank this will be a great option.

But my OBS Nano still has it’s dedicated mod for some DL action ever so often, and the OBS Crius 2 is going onto one soon as I rebuild and wick it, but I don’t think I will be able to do that all day every day anymore. But nice as a break in between.

MTL for flavour and overall win for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> MTL most of the time these days, although very loose, so it may border on restricted DL. This switch was necessitated as my mouth would not cooperate with the wider 810 driptips after my illness. Still do 2 mg even for MTL, but have used higher nic MTL juices if I get some, but cannot say I vape less, only fly more .
> 
> Hoping a vendor will bring in the new Aspire Nautilus 2S 0.7 mesh coil, I received one with the Mulus I won in January, still have to post review but it blew my mind flavour wise! In any commercial tank this will be a great option.
> 
> ...


Sound very similar to me, because of the different products i test i have to do everything from tight MTL right up to high wattage loads of air DL. But when vaping by choice i am loose MTL or very restricted DL, the two are so close together i can just switch between the two with the same set-up so much so they have kind of now merged into a bespoke vape i am calling a MTDL!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/20)

Very interesting to hear that there are more folk hovering over to more MTL

I am not doing it for the lower juice consumption but it’s more about coughing and not enjoying DL as much. It’s as if MTL is my basic mode of vaping (carried on from smoking) and it’s like going back to my roots. Strange but I don’t get cravings for big DL hits like I used to.

We need to continue discussing the best MTL gear and am following this thread closely
Thanks to all those who have added commentary thus far

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Silver said:


> Very interesting to hear that there are more folk hovering over to more MTL
> 
> I am not doing it for the lower juice consumption but it’s more about coughing and not enjoying DL as much. It’s as if MTL is my basic mode of vaping (carried on from smoking) and it’s like going back to my roots. Strange but I don’t get cravings for big DL hits like I used to.
> 
> ...


I think DL was just where the marketplace took vapers and during that couple of years period MTL was almost ignored by manufacturers but over the last 18 months that has changed and i can only see MTL beginning to dominate once again. Even most of the DL products being released of late are quite tamed having a more restrictive nature to them!! Circle of vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (9/3/20)

Silver said:


> Over the past few months *I have been vaping more MTL *and very little DL. I have done both for many years (about 60% DL).
> 
> Have found that DL is making me cough a bit and I’m not enjoying it as much. I still do a bit of DL here and there but have mostly been doing MTL lately. Am enjoying the lower intensity and more mellow vape.
> 
> ...


Yeah actually it did happen to me, I guess these things work like seasons because I started of with DL vaping and loved it but I had a few issues with it because I couldnt go to a restaurant and vape it, even when I was in the smoking or outdoor section because I didn't like to make clouds that go all over people while they eat haha, so I looked into getting something a bit stealthier, got a pod system which worked well with salt Nic and I loved it but it would just go through coils, and did some research and landed up in MTL land, my first proper MTL RTA was the DotMTL and many many more afterwards, from then on I only did MTL, didn't even wanna look at DL anymore, did that for a year and then I was curious about DL again, got a juggerknot RTA and then boom I'm back in DL vaping and now I mainly DL but with the addition of the Hellvape MD, I'm probably going to be doing about a 60DL/40MTL split or even

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah actually it did happen to me, I guess these things work like seasons because I started of with DL vaping and loved it but I had a few issues with it because I couldnt go to a restaurant and vape it, even when I was in the smoking or outdoor section because I didn't like to make clouds that go all over people while they eat haha, so I looked into getting something a bit stealthier, got a pod system which worked well with salt Nic and I loved it but it would just go through coils, and did some research and landed up in MTL land, my first proper MTL RTA was the DotMTL and many many more afterwards, from then on I only did MTL, didn't even wanna look at DL anymore, did that for a year and then I was curious about DL again, got a juggerknot RTA and then boom I'm back in DL vaping and now I mainly DL but with the addition of the Hellvape MD, I'm probably going to be doing about a 60DL/40MTL split or even
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk



The MTL/DL pendulum...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## GSM500 (9/3/20)

Silver said:


> The MTL/DL pendulum...


Agreed, I think the mood changes between MTL and DL for many of us, but you can't ignore the practicality of a smaller piece of kit to hold you for the day, when out and about.

I'm really enjoying the amount of attention that MTL is getting at the moment, I'm guessing it was brought on by the number of pods that have been released.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (9/3/20)

GSM500 said:


> Agreed, I think the mood changes between MTL and DL for many of us, but you can't ignore the practicality of a smaller piece of kit to hold you for the day, when out and about.
> 
> I'm really enjoying the amount of attention that MTL is getting at the moment, I'm guessing it was brought on by the number of pods that have been released.



And the fact that MTL flavour from these pods have really improved, coupled with the development and improvement in flavour of MTL juices in general.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RayDeny (10/3/20)

Silver said:


> Interesting @RayDeny
> How do you find the MTL Skyline?
> I only have the DL but have several inserts for it. Am wondering with the smallest insert on the DL skyline how does it compare with the MTL version?



@Silver i received the 1mm hole insert with my new Skyline short and it has bumped up the flavor with the “!” Juice, it’s like those old chewing gum with the fruit syrup in the center. That intense Flavor bang as you bite into it. I’m definitely a 1mm air hole guy.

the coil of choice I’m using is 2x 30g claptoned with 40g all in SS running around 5 ohms at 18w. 

I’m busy trying out frosreez MTL but even in MTL the Skyline dose not do bakeries very well, next tank will be tobacco though I still do not think it could dethrone the fruity menthol in the Skyline.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/3/20)

RayDeny said:


> @Silver i received the 1mm hole insert with my new Skyline short and it has bumped up the flavor with the “!” Juice, it’s like those old chewing gum with the fruit syrup in the center. That intense Flavor bang as you bite into it. I’m definitely a 1mm air hole guy.
> 
> the coil of choice I’m using is 2x 30g claptoned with 40g all in SS running around 5 ohms at 18w.
> 
> I’m busy trying out frosreez MTL but even in MTL the Skyline dose not do bakeries very well, next tank will be tobacco though I still do not think it could dethrone the fruity menthol in the Skyline.



Ok thanks @RayDeny 
I guess what I am asking is whether there is a major difference between the normal DL Skyline with a small holed insert used versus the MTL Skyline. I am perhaps a bit confused but am not sure if it’s the same device

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (10/3/20)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks @RayDeny
> I guess what I am asking is whether there is a major difference between the normal DL Skyline with a small holed insert used versus the MTL Skyline. I am perhaps a bit confused but am not sure if it’s the same device




Oh, oops. Yeh same same device. it’s just the insert that’s different, they have only recently released the insert with the single 1mm hole so it’s In my opinion a proper MTL tank now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/20)

RayDeny said:


> Oh, oops. Yeh same same device. it’s just the insert that’s different, they have only recently released the insert with the single 1mm hole so it’s In my opinion a proper MTL tank now.



Thanks very much @RayDeny 
The smallest I have is the 1.5mm x 1 hole, I thought I got them all, but makes sense if you say the 1mm was only released recently.

Just tried it now for the first time - I got stuck on DL on this tank

Very very good actually, I am impressed, it’s fairly tight, I would like it a tad tighter but it is great as is. Wow, flavour is very good. I have Panama (fruity menthol) inside. Very nice flavour accuracy. Will continue with this for a while. Am enjoying it. 

Thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Vaper (21/5/20)

Hey guys,
Enjoying this thread as I too have found myself moving more towards MTL of late... this has mainly been due to how much I've enjoyed the Cue over the past year or so. But I hate having to buy commercial pods. I am really wanting to now find a decent MTL RTA with similar airflow, throat hit and flavour as the Cue - would appreciate any/all advice from those who've been on a similar journey. The tight Cue draw is really what I'm after most.
I am a big fan of the Dvarw DL (I have two) so am potentially looking at a Dvarw MTL for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (21/5/20)

Darth Vaper said:


> Hey guys,
> Enjoying this thread as I too have found myself moving more towards MTL of late... this has mainly been due to how much I've enjoyed the Cue over the past year or so. But I hate having to buy commercial pods. I am really wanting to now find a decent MTL RTA with similar airflow, throat hit and flavour as the Cue - would appreciate any/all advice from those who've been on a similar journey. The tight Cue draw is really what I'm after most.
> I am a big fan of the Dvarw DL (I have two) so am potentially looking at a Dvarw MTL for this.



Kayfun Lite 22mm perhaps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (21/5/20)

Darth Vaper said:


> Hey guys,
> Enjoying this thread as I too have found myself moving more towards MTL of late... this has mainly been due to how much I've enjoyed the Cue over the past year or so. But I hate having to buy commercial pods. I am really wanting to now find a decent MTL RTA with similar airflow, throat hit and flavour as the Cue - would appreciate any/all advice from those who've been on a similar journey. The tight Cue draw is really what I'm after most.
> I am a big fan of the Dvarw DL (I have two) so am potentially looking at a Dvarw MTL for this.



Fully with you on this. But I'm looking for a unicorn, a loosish pod like draw with an easy build deck and a top airflow design.


----------



## adriaanh (21/5/20)

El Capitan said:


> Fully with you on this. But I'm looking for a unicorn, a loosish pod like draw with an easy build deck and a top airflow design.


Ammit MTL RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (21/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> Ammit MTL RTA


Thanks, let me have a look at that

Reactions: Like 1


----------

